# Lyft Not Paying for No Shows Anymore



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Their wait timer counts down to zero, I press the call button which allows the no-show option to appear. I immediately hang up before they pick up and press the no show button. The ride is cancelled, but now I'm not getting any no show cancellation fee of $5 anymore. What gives? Used to work just fine. Do they actually have to answer their phone now?

And when I got into it with a Lyft representative about this issue, they claimed that I did not call the passenger. Of course I called the passenger, because otherwise the no-show option would not have appeared.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Back when I used to drive for Lyft, I called a no-show after five minutes. I got this odd Lyft-system message. I called two more times and got the same message. So after 6 minutes and 3 calls, I cancelled. No cancellation fee. Lyft help told me I never called the pax. Conclusion, a Lyft system error prevented me from connecting with the pax, three times, and it was my fault. That was their first strike.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> Their wait timer counts down to zero, I press the call button which allows the no-show option to appear. I immediately hang up before they pick up and press the no show button. The ride is cancelled, but now I'm not getting any no show cancellation fee of $5 anymore. What gives? Used to work just fine. Do they actually have to answer their phone now?
> 
> And when I got into it with a Lyft representative about this issue, they claimed that I did not call the passenger. Of course I called the passenger, because otherwise the no-show option would not have appeared.


It doesn't matter whether you called or not. If more than 5 minutes have occurred from the time of ping, you are owed the fee. It's in their Terms. Get a supervisor, and next time you call, have your dash cam recording and let them know that their call is being recorded. I promise you you will get your fee every time.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> It doesn't matter whether you called or not. If more than 5 minutes have occurred from the time of ping, you are owed the fee. It's in their Terms. Get a supervisor, and next time you call, have your dash cam recording and let them know that their call is being recorded. I promise you you will get your fee every time.


What supervisor? Call who? Lyft? How would I call them?


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

I ALWAYS e mail lyft if i think i'm owed a fee. Heck i e mailed them today because I thought i was owed one. They emailed me back and explained that i wasn't owed a fee. But he credited me a cancel fee anyways. So if lyft wants to give me a feee 5 bucks I'm all for it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Let the phone ring twice before you hang up. Works every time for me.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Whenever I'm going to cancel for a no-show on either platform, I start screen recording about 30 seconds before I'm going to cancel. That way I can prove that I called and that I waited until the timer ran down. I can then take screen shots off of that screen recording when I'm emailing support, if they don't pay the fee automatically. 

Emailing works better than calling, IME.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You have to submit the info to the help desk. Every time.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Screenshot everything so you have proof. Screenshot timer is done, ss the call screen ect ect


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You have to submit the info to the help desk. Every time.


I still get auto paid roughly 80% of the time, no extra work necessary on my part.

But, I screenshot everything anyway, just in case.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

They seem to be making us work for it. Or assuming many wont bother the extra step of calling or emailing support for the legit fee we are owed. Support is a joke as usual, im not sure if they are on xtc or shrooms, but their happy go lucky BS stinks from the first sentence of the support email. Everything must be perfect in LYFTworld. lol


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

I see payments just fine. And yes, always get my screenshots. Gotta love $10 payments for scheduled pickups


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

You know you can call the pax before the timer runs down, right? You just have to call them after you arrive..

That way as soon as the timer goes to zero you can cancel immediately.

In my market Lyft-only drivers might not get another ping quickly if we cancel. And cancels don't count for bonuses. You guys take each ping for granted. Wish I could do the same..


----------



## scooter1307 (Aug 20, 2017)

I call and tell them how rude it is to keep a driver waiting than hang up.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

I never call and still get paid.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I call, hang up, and then send a message to the number I just hung up on.


----------

